
Show HN: Launched my first react app (to track your spending) - jfoucher
https://budgt.eu
======
jfoucher
Hi everyone. I just wanted to show you my latest side project. It's a small
React app I built to learn reactjs.

I ended up learning quite a bit more as it turns out, notably CouchDB and it's
javascript implementation, PouchDB. Some great tools for what I wanted to do:
a web app that doesn't care whether I'm online or not.

I initially wanted to track my own spending, so I built an even simpler app
that only worked on my computer localhost, and I often forgot to save a
purchase when I only had my phone handy.

Now I can track everything I spend, wherever I am !

Let me know what you think.

By the way the code is here:
[https://github.com/jfoucher/budgetTracker](https://github.com/jfoucher/budgetTracker)

It will probably look awful to experienced react users, but please let me know
what you think, feedback is the only way to grow.

Thanks again !

------
dvdhnt
Pretty neat to see you bring it full circle from learning React to deploying
something.

I like the colors.

It'd be nice if the side menu closed when you clicked or tapped outside of it.

I saw you were storing a component in state, for the alert, it's something I
don't see very often. Where did you pick that up?

~~~
jfoucher
Thanks for the comments.

Yeah I think having the sidebar close on click away would be nice, definitely
something that needs to be done.

Regarding the component stored in state, it just came out that way I guess !
Is that considered bad practice ?

